# Need some socks



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find reasonably priced plain black cycling socks which are pretty much exactly the length pictured here?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

1Pair Men Casual Mesh Cosy Cushion Cotton Sock Football Basketball Sport Sock | eBay


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Check Socks average savings of 52% at Sierra Trading Post and see what they have. Their inventory changes, but they can have some good prices.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the only socks I'll wear are from Smithwick.

https://www.swiftwick.com/shop/products/sport/cycling-socks


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> 1Pair Men Casual Mesh Cosy Cushion Cotton Sock Football Basketball Sport Sock | eBay


Why would you want plain black sox when you could wear stuff like this...

Bike :thumbsup:

If you sort through I'm sure you can fine plain black


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Why would you want plain black sox when you could wear stuff like this...
> 
> Bike :thumbsup:
> 
> If you sort through I'm sure you can fine plain black


I have a pair of sockguy socks. I'm not a fan, I think they're poor quality for cycling.

The ones I linked can be bought plain white or black, depending on your shoe color. They're far superior in most every way for cycling if you ask me.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

A cotton blend for cycling?!? Your feet must not sweat nor do you ever ride in the rain. Those Ebay socks are for gamers not athletes.
SockGuy socks are some of the most comfortable cycling socks I have tried. They wick well, they fit well and can be placed precisely around the toes instead of having some big Ebay sock wad of fabric at your toes. They are thin, some people prefer thicker, more padded socks.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I have some socks from Defeet that are very good Defeet International


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

otoman said:


> A cotton blend for cycling?!?


yeah, we're talking cycling, not playing dodge ball in a 1978 middle school gym class.

anyway, I only use Swiftwick socks in the summer and they seem really good. But then again I use a number of different brand's merino wool non cycling specific socks when it's cold and they work fine too.
So I don't think it really matters as long as the material doesn't absorb sweat and the thickness doesn't f up the fit of your shoes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> yeah, we're talking cycling, not playing dodge ball in a 1978 middle school gym class.
> 
> anyway, I only use *Swiftwick *socks in the summer and they seem really good. But then again I use a number of different brand's merino wool non cycling specific socks when it's cold and they work fine too.
> So I don't think it really matters as long as the material doesn't absorb sweat and the thickness doesn't f up the fit of your shoes.


+1 for Swiftwick. They have a nice light compression and come in just about any color or length you can think of.


----------

